# Pet Dander can Damage Computers!



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I have only recently learned that all computer screens are covered with bacteria, dust, and germs, and *pet dander* on the inside that can be dangerous to your health.

This is caused by a variety of reasons and it can prove to be a health hazard for everyone that uses the computer Some at the CDC in Atlanta have recently said that this problem can be as dangerous as cigarette smoking because of the time that most of us are now spending on computers for work and personal reasons.

As a special present to each of you for the New Year, I am providing you with the below link Special Program at no cost to you to correct this fast growing potential Health Problem.

Click on this link to clean the inside of your screen: 
http://WWW.raincitystory.Com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I posted this last wk. I love this lil' guy


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww...I had to send it to all my animal lover friends...so cute!!!!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Tritia!

Somehow I missed the post! What was the post title?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Paradise Havs said:


> Sorry Tritia!
> 
> Somehow I missed the post! What was the post title?


Don't be sorry, silly 
I can't remember what I put on the title. It didn't include a fear warning, though..LOL.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

awws What a cutie-pie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's sooo cute!


----------

